# Yarn shops on the Oregon Coast



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I will be taking a road trip along the Oregon coast in the Lincoln City area and am wondering if here are any yarn shops in the area.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Earlier this year we were in that area from Newport up to Tillamook (we stayed near Lincoln City). The only shop we found was in Tillamook and it was small but they also have chocolate from a local company and it was good but pricey. (Looking online before we went I found several shops that had been there but had closed the year before.)


----------



## spete73000 (Jul 24, 2012)

There is one in Newport, near the aquarium. Can't remember the name, but just google yarn shops there no I'm sure it will appear????


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

bbk said:


> I will be taking a road trip along the Oregon coast in the Lincoln City area and am wondering if here are any yarn shops in the area.


Enjoy!!' My son and I took a trip down the coast several years ago. Such a beautiful coastline!!!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

spete73000 said:


> There is one in Newport, near the aquarium. Can't remember the name, but just google yarn shops there no I'm sure it will appear????


I think it closed at the end of last year...it was gone when we visited.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

bbk said:


> I will be taking a road trip along the Oregon coast in the Lincoln City area and am wondering if here are any yarn shops in the area.


This is what came up o a search for Yarn shop, Lincoln City: https://www.yellowpages.com/lincoln-city-or/yarn-shop


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

There was a shop in newport, but she closed recently. There Was one near Florence. I have no idea if it's still there. Good luck


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Nestucca Bay in Lincoln city is also closed. Bummer!


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

North of Florence Oregon on Highway101, there is a beautiful yarn shop. It is on the ocean side of the road in a little shopping mall.


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

Coastal yarns is in Cannon Beach. Lovely store. When you are in Cannon Beach check out the public library. It is on the main street across the street from the book store. They have a very small room that has sale books. Many visitors buy hard backs at the book store and then donate them to the library. It is open whenever the library is open. I have found many nice books there and lots of yarn at the knit shop.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's an article from August 2014 about the Oregon Coast yarn crawl that year. The shops in Seaside, Lincoln City and Newport have since closed. Not sure about any of the others, but at least there are a few listed in one place to investigate on-line before you go. Such a shame, as I liked the ones in Newport and Seaside when I visited them on my coastal trip a few years ago.
http://www.oregonlive.com/knitting/index.ssf/2014/08/yarn_crawl_101_invites_you_to.html


----------



## joyfulstitch (Sep 26, 2011)

Second the nomination for Coastal Yarns in Cannon Beach. Lovely shop; great staff!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful area, should be a wonderful trip!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

bbk said:


> I will be taking a road trip along the Oregon coast in the Lincoln City area and am wondering if here are any yarn shops in the area.


These are the ones I found.

Arachne's Astoria Rendezvous in Astoria; 
Custom Threads in Astoria; 
Creative Beginnings in Seaside; 
Coastal Yarns in Cannon Beach; 
T-Spot Yarn in Manzanita; 
Tangled Yarns in Tillamook; 
Yarn for All Seasons in Newport; 
My Yarn Shop in Coos Bay; 
Wool Company in Bandon; 
Stranded by the Sea in Bandon; 
Wild Rivers Wool Factory in Langlois; 
By My Hand in Brookings.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow! Thank you all for the information. I guess I could have just googled but you all came up with a lot of good suggestions.


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

T-Spot in Manzanita no longer carries yarn but it is a delightful shop with lovely things.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

You can search for yarn shops by area on www.ravelry.com


----------

